# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Delivery robots, Cartken Inc., Oakland, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Cartken Inc.

Contributor - Reef Global, Inc.

Contributor - Magna International Inc.

----------


## Airicist2

REEF Technology: experience the power of proximity

Jan 31, 2020




> REEF Technology is the ecosystem that connects the world to your block. By reimagining the role of parking facilities through technology-driven digital and physical platforms, REEF is creating last-block mobility and logistical hubs that serve the needs of cities, residents and businesses.
> 
> REEF enables property owners to seize the opportunity to transform parking real estate into higher-performing assets through multiple use cases that leverage the proximity of these locations to where high concentrations of people live and work.
> 
> REEF Kitchens are one such use, providing self-contained, delivery-only kitchens that enable restaurants to instantly expand their business into new markets without capital.
> 
> REEF Technology is the largest parking network in North America, operating more than 4,800 parking facilities.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The engineers behind Google’s Bookbot have launched a delivery robot startup"
Cartken plans to use autonomous sidewalk bots for last-mile logistics

by Mark Harris
February 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

WERK1 Startup Cartken

Mar 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Google alum startup Cartken and REEF Technology launch Miami’s first delivery robots"

by Rebecca Bellan
March 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Magna pilots autonomous pizza delivery robot in quest to expand presence in micromobility"

by Scooter Doll
September 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Uber Eats, Cartken bring robot delivery to Miami"
New service adds to platform’s autonomous delivery offerings in California, Texas

by Jack Daleo
December 15, 2022

----------

